# مجموعة فيديوهات لتعليم محركات الاحتراق الداخلى و ميكانيكا السيارات



## captainhass (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا شباب يا من يطلبون العلم وفقكم الله جميعا

بصراحة الموقع اللى عليه الفيديوهات دى كويس جدا و اللى اعرفه انه تقريبا يجدد محتواه يوميا

و انا شايف ان دى فيديوهات كويسة تفيد المسلمين و طلبة العلم باذن الله

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/combustion.php​


----------



## alizuhair (16 نوفمبر 2009)

When I enter the website I get a message that this page is not available


----------



## captainhass (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


الرابط مرة أخرى للتأكيد

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/videos/combustion.php​


----------



## وهوبي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا 
نفعنا الله واياكم


----------



## eng_hoss (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## captainhass (16 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك العاافية

و جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (16 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## captainhass (17 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية

و جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير

اغتنم خمس قبل خمس

فماأنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (28 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## م أحمد الجمل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله رحمن الرحيم 
الا د:كر الله تطمئن القلوب


----------



## captainhass (28 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 يناير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير

و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## captainhass (5 يناير 2010)

اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع
​


----------



## captainhass (16 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (26 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (5 مايو 2010)

*اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد افادكم بشىء 
ان شاء الله تعالى​*​
​


----------



## captainhass (14 مايو 2010)

*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما انت الا أيام*​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 مايو 2010)

جاري التحميل شكرآ لك


----------



## captainhass (15 مايو 2010)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> جاري التحميل شكرآ لك



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------

